# Hey all



## Coyote Jack (Jan 4, 2021)

New to the site and new to smoking. But I am a foodie. My wife gave me a "Smokey Mountian Series" Model  32954 electric smoker for Christmas. Can't wait to break it in and try a rack of ribs or a pork shoulder.

I found this site by asking google if I should leave the skin on, or take it off of a pork shoulder before I smoke it. Glad I did. Looking forward to reading all the great advice I have seen on the site while lurking.

Jack


----------



## Sowsage (Jan 4, 2021)

Welcome from Ohio! You came to the right place!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Jan 4, 2021)

Welcome from CO.


----------



## imhungrymk (Jan 4, 2021)

Welcome from Virginia!!!


----------



## bdawg (Jan 4, 2021)

Welcome from WA!


----------



## mike243 (Jan 5, 2021)

Welcome to the site, take the skin off, no smoke will make it thru,  also the rub wont help on the skin


----------



## Coyote Jack (Jan 5, 2021)

Thanks guys. I am in New Brunswick, Canada. I have made lots of sausage in the last 15 years or so but I am a rookie at at smoking. Looking forward to it though.

Jack


----------



## JCAP (Jan 5, 2021)

Welcome welcome!


----------



## Steve H (Jan 5, 2021)

Welcome from upstate NY!


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 5, 2021)

Welcome from Tennessee


----------



## Brokenhandle (Jan 5, 2021)

Welcome from Iowa!

Ryan


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 5, 2021)

Welcome glad to have you on board. One of the greatest places for information on smoking meat and other cooks. Don't get confused with some of the replies you may receive as they will be personal preferences. 

Warren


----------



## JC in GB (Jan 7, 2021)

Welcome from Wisconsin.

JC


----------



## yankee2bbq (Jan 7, 2021)

Welcome from Arkansas


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 7, 2021)

Thanks for the like Coyote Jack it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## Coyote Jack (Jan 7, 2021)

Gave you another one just to make sure. lol

Jack


----------



## HalfSmoked (Jan 7, 2021)

Thanks

Warren


----------



## Sean50 (Jan 15, 2021)

Welcome, I'm from Thunder bay, Ontario.


----------

